# Update Notification on WOW Gateway connected TV



## rodwed (Sep 2, 2017)

This is strange. Last night we received a Model 3 update notification on our phone while staying at oour mother's home. My wife used her phone app to download and complete the update(39.7). This happened around 5am. At 7am my mother turned on her tv and there was a notification that there was a Tesla update that was completed. This message went away in a few minutes. 
Any guesses on how this could happen?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

Probably a feature of the TV or gateway that it can display notifications from a paired phone.


----------



## Rod Williams (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. I have decided that it is something like that. WOW tech didn’t have a clue. In the future, we won’t be doing any Tesla updates at our mothers house again.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Rod Williams said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have decided that it is something like that. WOW tech didn't have a clue. In the future, we won't be doing any Tesla updates at our mothers house again.


Did you forget the password to your other account?


----------



## Rod Williams (Sep 1, 2017)

I think I did


----------

